# CVA wolf Mahoning county



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Selling a CVA wolf.50 cal muzzleloader. Camo stock, factory 3-9x32mm scope. Gun is in excellent condition, has a very nice case and is going with all supplies shown. A good assortment of sst's and powerbelts. Located in Boardman ohio $225 obo


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Bump


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Bump


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Last bump, seasons fast approaching this is everything you would need to hunt muzzleloader for the next several years. New price $225


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Sold


----------

